
Yes, a Six-Figure Income Means You're Affluent - redcastle
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-03/yes-a-six-figure-income-means-you-re-affluent
======
sharemywin
Yes, 100k is affluent if your not married, but if your wife doesn't work, even
in little towns, 2 wage earners averaging 53k is 106k which is more than 100k.

~~~
shams93
If youre not married but have large medical bills and or student loans its
pretty easy to get bashed back into poverty. When at $25,000 copay is
considered reasonable youre only one illness or injury away from being shoved
back into poverty.

~~~
sharemywin
It's funny no politician is talking about limiting medical expenses for
people.

Free market, oligopoly, single payer I don't really care. premiums, co-pays
and deductibles should be normalized based on income.

Same with college expenses, student loans. Obviously not perfect but way
better than the way it is now.

------
shams93
If you make 100k and are single and live in la or sf that 100k is getting torn
up pretty well between high rent high transportation costs and high taxes as
well as high food costs you wint feel affluent on that out here.

~~~
nibs
I think affluence is also used in wealth management to denote what level of
wealth the customer has. "Affluent" is basically in between whatever the
average net worth is and "high net worth individual". So it is kind of
representitive of people who are in the 90-98% percentile. If those people
happen to live in large city and not have any liquid assets, that is a
different question.

